# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  عيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب يا شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروق

## RED PLANET

*في شريط الاخبار بقناة الشروق :
الهلال السوداني يكتسح الميرغني كسلا .....
الميرغني كسلا دا من شاد ولا اريتريا
البخلي الهلال سوداني والميرغني كسلا شنو ؟؟
يكون الميرغني سوداني بالتجنس ولا لاجيء
عبارة الخبر وراها قصد 

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اسألني دبل.................
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فعلا حاجه تغيظ المريخ والهلال سودانيان والبقيه من دول الجوار كسلا وكادوقلي وعطبره ومدني وبورتسودان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اسألني دبل.................




الهلال السوداني يكتسح الميرغني كسلا .....
الميرغني كسلا دا من شاد ولا اريتريا
البخلي الهلال سوداني والميرغني كسلا شنو ؟؟
يكون الميرغني سوداني بالتجنس ولا لاجيء

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فعلا حاجه تغيظ المريخ والهلال سودانيان والبقيه من دول الجوار كسلا وكادوقلي وعطبره ومدني وبورتسودان



ناس كسلا ظهروا
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*لا للأنفصال .
*

----------


## الصفوى

*والنيل الحصاحيصا عندو التابعيه
*

----------


## Deimos

*نشجب وندين ونعترض ...

أبناء مدني ...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

نشجب وندين ونعترض ...

أبناء مدني ...



اتحاد مدني
وأههلي  مدني ... 


أهل كل الناس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كدي نسألك أنا يا ريد

أها لما نهزم الخرطوم

حيكتبوا المريخ السوداني يهزم الخرطوم ال شنو؟؟

ديلك كلهن بي ابواتن بس الخرطوم دا أبوه منو؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

كدي نسألك أنا يا ريد

أها لما نهزم الخرطوم

حيكتبوا المريخ السوداني يهزم الخرطوم ال شنو؟؟

ديلك كلهن بي ابواتن بس الخرطوم دا أبوه منو؟




ابوه مات كان اسمو تلاتة
*

----------


## zikoo2010

*حاجات بسيطة لكن مابفتكرو ليها ولا الحاصل شنو ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*اطرف حاجه امس 24/10/2010 بشاهد فى برنامج بيتنا على تلفزيون السودان  مقدم البرنامج شاب وجيه ومهتم بمظهره اكتر من اللزوم .. وفى فقرة تحدث عن الحديث النبوى (من كان احدكم يومن بالله واليوم الآخر فليصل رحمه ومن كان منكم من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل برا او ليسكت )( كان هناك خطاء مطبعى والاصل فليقل خيرا)  ولم يتدارك هذا المذيع خطاءه حتى هذه اللحظة ... ياعجبى  على المذيعين بتاعننا
*

----------

